# Betta Clicking



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi. I recently got a male double tail, and he makes clicking noises sometimes. I took out the filter and bubbler and made everything completely quiet to check. The betta is a bit young, and he's never blown a bubble nest yet. I took out the rocks and ornaments, so I'm very sure that he's making this sound. Is this normal? None of my previous bettas made this sound. It's like a tiny click. Whhat does this mean?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine used to snap his jaw around feeding time which would make a clicking noise. Is he visibly opening and closing his mouth when he makes the noise? I'm fairly certain it's either a sign that he's begging for food or is stress. If it's stress trying giving him lots of plant cover/hidey holes, make sure he can't see his reflection and/or adjust the lighting.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine does this generally when he's taking a breath around feeding time but he's been seen doing it at other times. I never paid attention to why it happens, maybe it's him doing something with his jaw, maybe it's the sudden air pocket when he opens his mouth, maybe it's the small bubble that he creates popping. Either way, it's never bothered either of us.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I've read somewhere that it's a way of communication. Mine do this when they eat though, so I've just assumed it's them munching. Although I have heard them do it when they aren't eating.


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you so ,uch


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Mine all make noises while they eat, I always thought it's just chewing.


----------



## PuppyMintMocha (Sep 18, 2016)

My previous betta, Inky, occasionally made a soft bubble-popping sound when he ate, but my new guy is the noisiest eater ever. He clicks and pops and snaps very loudly while yanking food from the water's surface!


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

Hmm... I know that alot of people can sort of communicate and understand what the betta wants. Which actions mean what? I'm not sure if that really makes sense but...


----------



## ChocoBetta (May 19, 2016)

Hyunjicho said:


> Hmm... I know that alot of people can sort of communicate and understand what the betta wants. Which actions mean what? I'm not sure if that really makes sense but...


Well when my baby Gladys wiggles at me when I come to her tank, she wants to see me/wants me to feed her, if that helps?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I communicate with mine.

When I come in the door and he books it to the front of the tank, he wants food.
When I open the lid and he swims to the open spot in the tank, he wants food.
When I stick my hand in the tank and he looks at it, he wants food.
When he attacks my hand in the tank, he wants me to take my hand out and get him food.
When I put a chopstick into his tank to rearrange his plants and he follows it around, he wants food.

That's about what I figured out so far.


----------

